# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  التعليم عن بعد ؟؟

## فلسطينية وافتخر

ايها الاخوة و الاخوات السلام عليكم

ارجو من لديه العلم التكرم و اتحافنا بمعلومات عن التعليم عن بعد في الاردن للدراسات العليا

وما الجامعات الاردنيه او غيرها من الجامعات الأخرى التي تستخدم هذا النوع من التعليم و كيفيه اعتماده و مدى قوته 

وما التخصصات المتاحه للدراسات العليا للماستر والدكتوراه

و السلام عليكم و ننتظر ردودكم الكريمه

اختكم فلسطينية وافتخر

----------

